# Tag Heuer alter ego strap pin size



## punkieys17 (Dec 21, 2016)

Cab anyone help with the size of pins required for an alter ego bracelet (BA0760) repair. Not impressed with tag who want to send it away for upwards of a month.....


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Daft question but how come you don't just take the pin out and measure it?


----------

